# θεωρητική θωράκιση



## tina1606

Πώς μπορούμε να μεταφράσουμε την Θεωρητική Θωράκιση στα Aγγλικά;

shield είναι η θωράκιση, μήπως theoretical shielding?
Thank u


----------



## Andrious

Χμμμ... Ο όρος "theoretical shielding" συναντάται αλλά θαρρώ πως έχει περισσότερο υλική έννοια (περιγράφει αντοχή κατασκευών κτλ.) ενώ η "Θεωρητική Θωράκιση" έχει περισσότερο πνευματική έννοια...


----------



## tina1606

Μμμ.... Άρα αν το έβαζα theoretical Knowledge θα ήταν πιο σωστό;


----------



## cougr

Μάλλον _theoretical armour/armoury_, αλλά δεν θα έβλαπτε να μας έδινες και λίγο συγκείμενο κάπου κάπου.


----------



## tina1606

Παράλειψη μου! Αυτό είναι το κείμενο

Έχοντας κατά νου ότι η νομική είναι «ζωντανή» επιστήμη με συνεχείς αλλαγές και ότι ο σύγχρονος νομικός πρέπει να έχει και θεωρητική θωράκιση, προσπαθώ να ενημερώνομαι για τις τρέχουσες εξελίξεις στο πεδίο της Νομικής και τα σχετιζόμενα με αυτή θέματα.


----------



## velisarius

"A solid theoretical understanding" maybe.


----------



## cougr

Στην προκειμένη περίπτωση συμφωνώ με την velisarius. Προσθέτω επίσης και τα:_ thorough_ (ή _good_) _theoretical grounding/base_.


----------



## cougr

Τώρα που το ξανασκέφτομαι: *θεωρητική θωράκιση* = *reinforcement of theoretical knowledge*. Η πρόταση «... _ο σύγχρονος νομικός πρέπει να έχει και θεωρητική θωράκιση_.... » θα μπορούσε να αποδοθεί ως «..._contemporary lawyers need/are required to reinforce their theoretical knowledge_...». Στην προκειμένη περίπτωση, μία λέξη προς λέξη μετάφραση π.χ. «... _a contemporary lawyer also needs to have_ _theoretical reinforcement/reinforcement of theoretical knowledge_...» προφανώς δεν ακούγεται και τόσο φυσική.


----------



## Acestor

Θα συμφωνήσω με την τοποθέτηση του cougr στο #7. Π.χ. "should also have a solid theoretical background / grounding". Η _θωράκιση_ εδώ δεν δείχνει διαδικασία, αλλά αποτέλεσμα.


----------



## cougr

Acestor said:


> Θα συμφωνήσω με την τοποθέτηση του cougr στο #7. Π.χ. "should also have a solid theoretical background / grounding". *Η θωράκιση εδώ δεν δείχνει διαδικασία, αλλά αποτέλεσμα.*



Σωστά Acestor, πάντως το _"θωράκιση" _παραπέμπει περισσότερο στα "_reinforcement/fortification/armour_" παρά στα "_background/grounding_".


----------



## velisarius

I think it's something like "a solid background in legal theory".


----------

